# Need help pricing track



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Howdy fellers,

I have some used track I need to sell, but I have no idea what to ask for it. All help is greatly appreciated. Here's what I have:

18" radius
Bachmann brass 22 pieces
Bachmann silver 31 pieces
Life Like silver 3 pieces
Yugoslavia silver 29 pieces
Atlas brass 23 pieces
Tyco brass 4 pieces
Italy brass 1 piece
Slovenia silver 10 pieces
Garnet silver 9 pieces
Model Power brass 6 pieces
Tyco brass 1/3 4 pieces
Atlas brass 1/3 6 pieces

22" radius
Atlas brass 6 pieces

9" straight
Life Like silver 6
Italy brass 14
Slovenia silver 8
Yugoslavia silver 4
Atlas brass 5
Tyco silver 3
Tyco brass 3
Bachmann brass 4
Bachmann silver 3

Life Like RR crossing brass

2 Atlas brass dead end uncouplers 

18" radius terminal rerailer 
Bachmann brass 2
Bachmann silver 2
Life Like silver 1
Tyco brass 2
Slovenia silver 1

6 Atlas brass straight terminals

Atlas 30* X brass

Life Like 90* X silver

Tyco 18" rh switch 

Tyco 18" lh switch


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you’re selling on eBay bundle the makes/types separately, they’ll find their own level. It’s not going to be worth a whole lot, maybe a dollar or two a piece, to get a better idea look on there are see what similar stuff is going for.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

sectional track has little resale value , the brass unless you are giving it away is worth less than the postage to send it , you will fare better on the nickel silver track but its still sectional, you might do better selling it at a yard sale.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Make sure that the silver is not steel. I have seen people make that mistake and mix steel and nickel silver together. I ended up with about a dozed Model Power steel 3ft sections of flex track that way. Steel is magnetic and the NS is not.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Honestly, for what you have, just give it away. Most of it has no real resale value. Very few people are going to be interested in brass track or Tyco turnouts.

Incidentally, the items you have labeled as "Slovenia" or "Yugoslavia" are the country of manufacture, not the brand. The company that sold those is Mehano.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks guys.

The reason I put the countries is because that's all they have on them.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm going to need help with buildings next!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Andy928 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The reason I put the countries is because that's all they have on them.


And that's why I gave you the manufacturer's name -- so if you try to sell it, you can identify it correctly.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Andy928 said:


> I'm going to need help with buildings next!


UNBUILT structure kits, especially unopened ones, have a pretty lively market on eBay.

If they're already built, a lot is going to depend on the quality of the craftsmanship. If your uncle took pride in what he was doing and created quality structures, you can probably sell them, but a lot will depend on the perceived quality of the finished product. Shipping completed kits can also be dicey.

But the same thing applies -- if you're willing to work at it, you can maximize your returns, but it may not be worth the effort.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

CTV I wasn't trying to be snarky, although now that I read again, it looks like it. I do appreciate all the help. I took some prices off of eBay and put some unbuilt building kits in the for sale section here. I'll wager the prices aren't good since I've had no bites. I need help with trains now. I'm going to start a new thread and see if I can figure out pictures.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Andy928 said:


> CTV I wasn't trying to be snarky, although now that I read again, it looks like it. I do appreciate all the help. I took some prices off of eBay and put some unbuilt building kits in the for sale section here. I'll wager the prices aren't good since I've had no bites. I need help with trains now. I'm going to start a new thread and see if I can figure out pictures.


No, I didn't read it as snarky. I read it as a newbie question. No worries.

What kind of prices did you pull off of eBay? If it was asking prices, some people who sell on eBay have a grossly inflated opinion of what something is worth. Look at recent selling prices instead.


----------



## Andy928 (Jan 5, 2018)

Very good, thank you.


----------

